# Garlic Bubble Loaf



## Constance (Mar 6, 2006)

This recipe looks good to me...what do you all think? Any suggestions?

Garlic Bubble Loaf

1 package pizza dough
1/2 cup vegetable oil (I will use EVOO)
1 teaspoon garlic salt (will sub jarred minced garlic and add my own salt)
4 tablespoons freshly minced parsley or
2 tablespoons dried parsley

Let dough rise.

Mix oil, garlic salt and parsley in a small bowl.

Spray a Bundt pan with pan release. 
Break off pieces of dough, form into a ball and dip into the oil mixture. 
Place in Bundt pan going around the bottom and then piling on top. 
Bake at 425 degrees F until top is golden brown. Put serving platter on top of Bundt pan and invert.


----------



## callie (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds good, Constance!  I'm gonna try it - but I think I'd like some garlic and/or herbs mixed into the dough, too, not just on the outside.  Thanks!!


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2006)

How would you go about incorperating them into the the dough, Callie?


----------



## callie (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never made packaged pizza dough - but when I make my dough, I just stir whatever herbs I want into the dough (along with the flour).  It gives me an herb crust which I like.  I'm just thinking there wouldn't be enough flavor for me just dipping the dough.  

My grandma used to make a bubble loaf using a sweet yeast dough, dipping balls of dough into melted butter then rolling in cinnamon and sugar.  She used an angel food cake pan (that was before bundt pans).  I'd forgotten all about her recipe - so I thank you again for reminding me


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, I've seen that recipe, and it sounds good too. 
I've never used packages pizza dough either, but I bought a couple of Pillsbury tubes the other day, and I'm going to see what I can do with them. 

Cooking is one of the few hobbies in which I can still indulge, but I have had to compromise some of my methods, and use certain short-cuts.


----------

